# I want one



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Anybody have any experience with Heloderma suspectum? a.k.a. Gila Monsters


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 11, 2007)

Way back years ago, I had a few of them, they were quite interesting animals.


----------

